# My Max



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Not too many Maxima's make it up here...

Maxima's ROCK!

Unfortunately cardomain wasn't cooperating so I had to link it to page three...

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/439683/3


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i love it. way to represent the maximas. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wow...
you









me


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> me
> [img.]http://www.nissanforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1138&stc=1[/img]


he has 4 lugnuts on his front wheels 

j/k


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> he has 4 lugnuts on his front wheels
> 
> j/k


yeah yeah
my lug is stripped and needs to be replaced
im just waiting for my brembo rotors to come, then I'll fix it

<sheesh>


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Woah, talk about evil twins... yours is just lowered and actually has an sr20, nice and clean.

Too bad I don't have that car anymore, but I love my max waaaay more.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nice car


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

all nice cars..threw some wheels on the max


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

For now I really like the stock wheels, but I am considering some Eibach springs. I'm on a bit of a college budget right now... so the car payment and rent consume all funds

Thanks all for the comments,

Alex


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

alexburke21 said:


> For now I really like the stock wheels, but I am considering some Eibach springs. I'm on a bit of a college budget right now... so the car payment and rent consume all funds
> 
> Thanks all for the comments,
> 
> Alex


Sucks don't it :thumbdwn:


----------

